# Объемное образование в спинном мозге или лучевой миелит



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

Мне 32 года, женщина, рост 1,71, вес 65, лечилась от ЛГМ смешанно-клеточный вариант, 4 б стадия - из-за предположительного метастаза в позвонок Th5, с 13 июля 2011по схеме BEACOPP - 14. Прошла 6 курсов химиотерапии.

Прошла ЛТ средостения на линейном ускорителе - 40 грей. И второй курс - область ключиц, шеи и подмышек - 40 грей. Окончание лечения - 10 февраля 2012.

 В середине июня у меня начала неметь левая нога, сначала внимания не обратила, т.к. после каждой химии такое было, вдобавок накануне подворачивала ее раза три, но со временем не смогла подниматься на носок, на пятку, таскала ее за собой. 

Невропатолог прописал витамины В1, В6, АТФ, кальцемин адванс, магний береш плюс, тиотриазолин: результата ноль.

За месяц положение ухудшается, левая сторона онемела до груди, начинает неметь правая нога - сделала еще одно КТ, так как боялись врачи рецидива ЛГМ. Вот как описали позвонок: "Высота тела Д4 умеренно снижена, костная его структура неоднородная за счет наличия чередующихся очагов раздражения костной ткани и остесклероза (по сравнению с предыдущими резултатами - положительная динамика)". Предыдущие КТ:
на первом КТ от 4 июля 2011 в теле Th5 определялся остиолитический очаг неправильной формы до 1,2 см в диаметре с неровными нечеткими контурами, рядом - мягкотканный компонент до 1,6 толщиной, плотностью до 37 ед. Н. Накапливал вещество до 55 ед. Н.

второе КТ от 24 ноября: в теле Th5 очаг деструкции неправильной формы до 1,7 м в диаметре с неровными, нечеткими контурами, склерозированными.

третье КТ от 7 марта 2012 года: В Th5 очаг деструкции неправильной формы до 1,5 см в диаметре с неровными склерозированными контурами.

Невролог подозревает лучевой миелит - так как симптоматика похожа. Нейрохирург подозревает объемное образование в позвонке.

Сделала МРТ:

На МР-томограммах грудной отдел позвоночника имеет нормально выраженный физиологический кифоз. Признаков аномалии развития не выявленно.
При МРТ исследовании грудного отдела позвоночника тела позвонков имеют обычную конфигурацию. 
Интенсивность МР-сигнала от межпозвонковых дисков не изменна. Диски не выходят кзади от задней поверхности тел позвонков.
Костный мозг, находящийся в телах позвонков, имеет обычную интенсивность сигнала.
В спинном мозге в сегменте Th2-Th4 определяется неоднородное изменение МР сигнала, на постконтрастных сканах определяется неравномерное накопление контраста.
Патологических изменений в мягких тканях не выявлено.
Заключение: МРТ признаки объемного образования спинного мозга на уровне Th2-Th4.
Главная проблема на данный момент - нейрохирурги не смогли прочесть снимки на диске, просят исключитльно снимки,  а диагностический центр их не дает, т.к. принтер сломан. Замкнутый круг, а меж тем мне все хуже.

Снимки - http://depositfiles....files/qbcpy9kpt

Весь диск с программой - http://depositfiles....files/f3ihp8fbi

Пожалуйста, помогите прочесть снимки! Очень прошу!


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

Вероятно снимки и правда плохого качества, потому как в одном и том же месте на каждом снимке проходит темная полоса.


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

...


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

..


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

.


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

.


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

..


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

...


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

.


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

..


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)

-


----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)




----------



## greys2008 (8 Авг 2012)




----------



## AESCULAP (9 Авг 2012)

Бегом в НИИ Бурденко, не затягивая.


----------



## greys2008 (9 Авг 2012)

к сожалению, я живу в Крыму(


----------



## AESCULAP (14 Авг 2012)

Это несколько осложняет ситуацию, значимых центров нейрохирургии в Украине я не знаю, так что вам остается обращаться в Москву за свой счет или выбивать у вашего правительства квоту на лечение.


----------



## greys2008 (14 Авг 2012)

Так это сто процентов опухоль спинного мозга? Симферопольские нейрохирурги не уверены(


----------



## AESCULAP (17 Авг 2012)

Клиника то есть, значит надо разбираться, а что за новообразование будет ясно после выполнения плановго морфологического исследования после операции.


----------

